# halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen



## AxelU (24. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich meinen nahezu pflanzenlosen Teich vor einiger Zeit kräftig gedüngt habe, wachsen nun endlich die Pflanzen aber leider auch die Fadenalgen. Eigentlich nicht schlimm, da Algen ja nicht schädlich sind. Dachte ich zumindest bis heute. Heute habe ich ca. 30-40 tote Notropis chrosomis Jungfische in den Fadenalgen gefunden. Ich habe an ein paar Stellen ziemlich lockere Fadenalgenwolken, die in der Strömung schweben. Beim Füttern bleibt einiges Futter in diesen Wolken hängen. Die Notropis, jung wie alt, schwimmen da rein, um an Futter zu kommen. Dabei verheddern die sich die ca. 2 cm langen Halbstarken, schaffen es nicht mehr raus, verstricken sich immer tiefer in den Algen und verenden jämmerlich. Die Altfische hingegen sind so kräftig, dass sie mit ein paar ruckartigen Bewegungen die Algen zerreissen und wieder raus kommen. Die ganz jungen schwimmen ebenfalls schadlos durch die Algen. Die sind so kleine, dass die Fäden nicht anziehen und den Fisch halten. Ich habe schon versucht, stecken gebliebene Fische per Hand vorsichtig von den Algen zu befreien, nutzt aber auch nichts. Die befreiten Fische erholen sich nicht mehr und verenden ebenfalls. Anscheinend sind die Fingern nicht feinfühlig genug.

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag mit Besen, Rechen und Harke Fadenalgen aus dem Teich geholt. Jetzt sollte es besser sein. 

Noch habe ich gut 50 halbstarke Notropis, aber wenn das so weiter geht, bleibt kaum was übrig und ich wollte die doch bald hier anbieten.

Andere Jungfische, auch gleicher Größe haben damit überhaupt kein Problem. Sobald die den kleinsten Widerstand in den Algenpolstern spüren, schwimmen die wieder zurück. Nur die Notropis sind so doof und kennen auschließlich den Vorwärtsgang bis zum Untergang.

Hat noch jemand solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,
das ist furchtbar. Ich kenne von Kleinfischen nur, das sie Fadenalgen fressen oder sich sogar darin verstecken.  Kann es sein, das Deine Notropis erkrankt sind oder einen Mangel aufweisen ? Kannst Du sie vieleicht durch Lebendfutter von den Algen fernhalten. Damit nichts so ins Geld geht,  versuch mal eine Regentonne mit Artemia anzusetzen und  keschere abends mit Taschenlampe ab.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Hallo Jürgen,

die sind schon gesund und quicklebendig, aber auch extrem verfressen und eben ziemlich doof. Wenn die Futter erkennen, dann hört bei denen einfach alles auf. Wenn ich mit dem Kescher z. B. in den Teich gehe, sind alle anderen Fische schlagartig weg. Die Notropis schwimmen aber rund um den Kescher und verirren sich auch mal ganz alleine da rein. Wenn ich den Kescher raus ziehe, muss ich kontrollieren, ob sich so einer nicht von selbst darin gefangen hat. Bildschön und stockdoof.

Das Drama hat auch erst mit dem Füttern am Wochenende richtig angefangen. Das Flockenfutter hat sich naturgemäß gerne in den Algen verfangen und da wollten die dann eben mit aller Gewalt dran. Wenn ich nicht füttere passiert das nur selten. Dann ist ja nichts verlockendes in den Algenfäden, wo so ein dummer Fisch unbedinngt hin muss. 

Auch ohne Futter hing immer mal wieder ein toter Jungfisch zwischen den Fäden. Das war aber relativ selten. Am Wochenende habe ich mich entschlossen, die Notropis zu verkaufen und daher das Füttern mit Jungfischfutter angefangen, damit auch schön viele groß und stark werden. Hätte ich wohl besser nicht getan.

Axel


----------



## AxelU (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Die lernen es einfach nicht!! 

Heute hatten wir wunderschönes Sonnenwetter. Die Altfische sind innerhalb von kürzester Zeit wider krebsrot angelaufen, dazu leuchtend blaue Flossen und haben den ganzen Tag nur in Liebe gemacht. Die halbstarken Jungfische hingegen sind wieder in den Algen hängen geblieben. 

Versuche ich sie aus den Algen raus zu pulen, gehen sie ein. Anscheinend ist das zu grob und die Algen erwürgen die Fische.

Lasse ich sie im Teich, gehen sie aber auch ein. Da sie jetzt ziemlich hilflos durch den Teich zappeln, gehen die größeren Fische sofort auf sie und knabbern an ihnen rum. Anscheinend ist das Zappeln für die anderen ein Zeichen, dass die jetzt fressbar sind. Die Goldelritzen gehen normalerweise nicht einmal an wesentlich kleinere Jungfische. Aber die 2 cm langen, durch Algenfesseln zappelnde Notropis, werden sofort attackiert und angeknabbert.

Jetzt habe ich versuchsweise einen Mörtelkübel neben den Teich, in dem die Algenopfer rein kommen, falls sie noch leben. Darin können sie in aller Ruhe versuchen, aus den Algen raus zu kommen. Mal sehen, ob das klappt.

Gibt es irgendwas, was ich im Mörtelkübel dem Wasser zusetzen kann, damit Fadenalgen schnellstens eingehen oder zumindest weicher werden?

Axel


----------



## toschbaer (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,
ein Mittel gegen Algen ist: Fruchtsäure  ( zack und weg, trotzdem rate ich Dir die Ursache zu bekämpfen, nicht die Algen)

Aber Vorsicht:

                     PH und O² im Auge behalten !!!


PS. Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich 10-15 Notropis im März-Arpril 2009 von Dir erwerben. 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## AxelU (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich will die Algen ja nur im Mörtelkübel killen. Und zwar die, in die sich die Fische verfangen haben. Meine Idee ist, dass die Fische auch 1-2 tage mit eingeklemmten Flossen überleben können, wenn kein anderer Fisch sie dabei auffrisst. Wenn ich in dieser Zeit schaffe, die Algen, die sich um die Fische geknotet haben aufzuweichen, sind die Fische wieder frei.

Im Teich müssen die Algen von alleine weg gehen. Früher wuchs gar nichts im Teich, weder Pflanzen noch Algen.Jjetzt habe ich den Teich gedüngt und es wächst alles, natürlich auch die Algen. Wenn ich jetzt aber nicht mehr dünge, muss der Teich eigentlich langsam wieder nährstoffarm werden.

Nächstes Jahr kannst Du Notropis haben.

Axel


----------



## toschbaer (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,
 
Mauerkübel + belüftung + Algen mit Notropis -ein wenig Fruchtsäure und die Algen zerfallen !  

PS: Zu den Notropis   Die Vorfreude ist die schö.............. 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## AxelU (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Wo bekomme ich Fruchtsäure her und wie viel brauchte ich auf 50 ltr. Wasser? Einfach einen Apfel oder Pfirsich ausquetschen?

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,
tu es nicht , Notropis (und die meisten anderen Nordamerikaner)  sind __ Hartwasserfische !
mfg JW


----------



## AxelU (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: halbwüchsige Notropis chrosomis verenden reihenweise in Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

im Moment ist keine Aktion nötig. Alle gestern noch mit Algen umwickelten Fische im Mörtelkübel schwammen heute morgen völlig frei und konnten zurück in den Teich. 

Axel


----------

